# DC Comics oder Marvel



## Micro_Cuts (9. Mai 2015)

*DC Comics*

Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Flash, Arrow, Aquaman, Green Lantern, Joker, ...

 

*Marvel*

Spider Man, Hulk, Thor, Iron Man, Daredevil, Captain America, Loki, Avengers, Guardians of the Galaxy, ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Mai 2015)

Es gibt bei beiden Marken etwas, was mir "gefällt" 

 

Mir gefielen die neuen Batman-Filme und die Spider Man Filme (mit Toby Maguire). Ebenso fand ich den Daredevil Film ok und die ersten beiden Iron Mans


----------



## Micro_Cuts (9. Mai 2015)

Marvel ist mir einfach zu bunt und ich mag den Humor (Iron Man) nicht.

 

Die Filme von DC Comics sind oft ernster und düsterer. Außerdem bin ich ein großer Fan der Flash/Arrow Serie.


----------



## Lannanshi (10. Mai 2015)

Ich bin schon ewig Fan der X-men Comics und kenne mich mit dem Marveluniversum halt besser aus, als mit DC. Was mir bei den X-men dann nicht mehr gefiel, war das Thema Rassismus, also <Mensch gegen Mutanten> und nicht mehr <Gut gegen Böse>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Mai 2015)

DC da Batman & Joker, finde Marvel irgendwie komisch mag da außer Hulk auch keinen.


----------



## Wynn (10. Mai 2015)

Comics oder Kinofilme Microcuts ?

 

Die letzten 3 Batman Kinofilme waren halt sehr gut gemacht und die Serie Arrow ist gut und der Kinofilm mit der Green Latern war ganz okay.

 

Aber auf der Gegenseite hast

 

Spider Man mit Toby Maquire die 3 Filme

Thor mit seinen perfekten Loreal Haaren und der erste Film war teilweise sehr witzig gemacht wie er auf der Erde lebte.

Robert Downey JR gab einen perfekten witzigen Iron Man ab 

Daredevil war Elektra und der Soundtrack gut - kam noch nicht zum zu der neuen serie schauen

Captain America war der zweite teil ganz gut - loki netter bösewicht 

Avengers als kinofilm mit scarlett johannson und legloas ganz cool 

Guardians of Galaxy - geiler soundtrack und i am groot 

 

demnach würd ich weil die kinofilme kenne marvel stimmen 

, Hulk, Thor, Iron Man, Daredevil, Captain America, Loki, Avengers, Guardians of the Galaxy, ...


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die gleiche Frage hat mir unsere/meine Praktikantin diese Woche auch gestellt.

Gleiche Gegenfrage von mir: Geht es hier um die Comics oder die Filme? Viele Fans haben nur einen Bezug zu den Filmen, da ihnen Comics zu teuer sind, sie keine Lust auf Lesen haben oder gar nicht wissen, dass das alles auf Comics aufbaut. Marvel spricht halt durch ihre Filme(!) einfach eine viel größere Maße an Menschen an. Batman ist filmmäßig DAS Steckenpferd von DC Comics. Die Superman-Filme haben dagegen immer mehr abgebaut. Ich finde es komisch, dass du in einer Aufzählung die Harley Quinn nicht angebracht hast. Sie hat meines Empfinden nach einen größeren Beliebtheitswert als zB Aquaman. Die  Guardians of the Galaxy sind mir leider viel zu albern.

 

Mein liebster Marvelcharakter ist mit Abstand Wolverine - finde sowohl die (wenigen) Comics, als auch die Filme klasse. Ich fand den Film-Loki 1000x cooler, als den Comic-Loki und gleiches "Problem" habe ich auch beim Joker. Rein aus der Magengrube heraus würde ich auch sagen, dass mir die Marvel-Sachen prinzipell besser gefallen, aber DC auch ganz gute Sachen hervorbringen kann.


----------



## Aun (10. Mai 2015)

und der Kinofilm mit der Green Latern war totaler schrott
 

fixed

marvel. außer batman kann ich dem dc-universum nichts abgewinnen


----------



## Micro_Cuts (10. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die gleiche Frage hat mir unsere/meine Praktikantin diese Woche auch gestellt.

Gleiche Gegenfrage von mir: Geht es hier um die Comics oder die Filme? Viele Fans haben nur einen Bezug zu den Filmen, da ihnen Comics zu teuer sind, sie keine Lust auf Lesen haben oder gar nicht wissen, dass das alles auf Comics aufbaut. Marvel spricht halt durch ihre Filme(!) einfach eine viel größere Maße an Menschen an. Batman ist filmmäßig DAS Steckenpferd von DC Comics. Die Superman-Filme haben dagegen immer mehr abgebaut. Ich finde es komisch, dass du in einer Aufzählung die Harley Quinn nicht angebracht hast. Sie hat meines Empfinden nach einen größeren Beliebtheitswert als zB Aquaman. Die  Guardians of the Galaxy sind mir leider viel zu albern.

 

Mein liebster Marvelcharakter ist mit Abstand Wolverine - finde sowohl die (wenigen) Comics, als auch die Filme klasse. Ich fand den Film-Loki 1000x cooler, als den Comic-Loki und gleiches "Problem" habe ich auch beim Joker. Rein aus der Magengrube heraus würde ich auch sagen, dass mir die Marvel-Sachen prinzipell besser gefallen, aber DC auch ganz gute Sachen hervorbringen kann.

 

Comics oder Filme? Beides 

 

Den letzten Superman Film "Man of Steel" fand ich richtig geil. Und auch der Trailer zu Teil 2 macht Lust auf mehr. Aquaman wird da übrigens einen Gastauftritt haben und bekommt später einen eigenen Film.

 

https://twitter.com/ZackSnyder/status/568650209581858817


----------



## Wynn (10. Mai 2015)

Wenn man die Comics nicht kennt Aun 

Ich fand ganz witzig 

 

http://www.serienjunkies.de/news/constantine-constantine-chance-67747.html

Netter Artikel den ich heute morgen gelesen habe zu der einstampfung von constantine serie die auf den comics basierte 

 

Und Aquaman wird für mich immer KHAL DROGO sein 

 

Harley Quinn kenn ich nur aus Batman Arkham City da bin ich mal auf sie in suicide squad  gespannt


----------



## Noxiel (11. Mai 2015)

Da Lobo aus dem Hause DC stammt, war die Umfrage überflüssig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Mai 2015)

also beide universen haben etwas und ich für meinen teil fühl mich auch in beiden zu hause....

 

ich hatte schon comicsammlungen, da sind die meisten leute hier noch nackt mit ner trommel um den weihnachtsbaum gelaufen...da war die qualität der comics auch noch eine ganz andere als heute...

kann mich immer noch in hintern treten das ich heutzutage sehr begehrte hefte pfundweise im comicladen für ne mark damals übern tisch gehen liess um ein bischen kohle zu haben.ich denke da wären einige sammlerstücke(spiderman comic nummer 1,die Rächer(ja damals hatten die im comic noch den deutschen namen) heft nummer 1) bei gewesen wo ich heute viele euro für bekommen hätte 

 

bei den filmen ist es genauso wie bei den comics,da gefallen mir auch die superman udn batman filme, genauso wie avengers,spiderman,x-men und co filme

 

ein paar mal gab es schon sonderausgaben von comics wo die helden von dc udn marvel aufeinandertrafen...hab ich mir damals leider nicht gekauft.auch das bedauer ich heute...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. Mai 2015)

Bei meinen rund 250 Comicbänden finden sich überwiegend Marvel und DC Comics und alle haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Kann da auch nur jeden Neu- oder Wiedereinsteiger folgende Serien empfehlen:

http://www.zeit-fuer-superhelden.de

https://www.eaglemoss.com/de-de/comic-helden/dc-comic-books/


----------



## Nexilein (25. Mai 2015)

Bei der Qualität sehe ich ehrlich gesagt keinen großen Unterschied, *aber*: Im Gegensatz zu Marvel fällt es mir bei DC ziemlich schwer ein konsistentes Universum zu erkennen.

Daher: Marvel


----------

